# diamond audio D661 series



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I am now ready to buy my system :hal: :hal: :thumbup: :hal: 

and looking for the components that i wanted. went to diamond audios site and i see the scratched the M series and replaced it with the D series so since i'm not going to change speakers anytime soon and will bring it to new car if it has 6.5" going to get those instead of the M.

now they have the D661A = Aluminum tweets and D661S = silk tweets

which one is better to buy the A or the S?
i like to listen to music loud

will be amping them with ~100w RMS amp

thanks!!

[edit]

i may get the m661 for rear sound...

[edit2]

scratch that just going to get DIAMOND AUDIO CM361 for rear

i want component set with cross-overs


----------

